# TO ALL the IM members: A gathering spot



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

I am not sure if this idea was ever brought up before or not.

But I would propose that we set a time/date frame for us to all meet, at least the majority that would be willing to do so.

Please vote on a location you would be willing to entertain the idea

This will be a thread divided into two parts, one for location, one for time/date frame,

I figured with the amount of POST whore that spend countless hours of waste online, we can come up with a pretty good number that would like to meet


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2003)

A gathering??  I don't want to meet any of you assholes.    (j/k)

I'll be in Florida in October.  That works best for me.

Funny you mention this.  We've got a mountain bike crew from another website getting together in Vermont in July.  We're looking at over 40 people.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2003)

florida works for me, oct, might even work.any time after the 18 th that is.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

WTF is wrong with OKLAHOMA.......(Gods Country)


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> WTF is wrong with OKLAHOMA.......(Gods Country)


that would work as well.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

Why don't we all just meet in Cancun on a given date?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> WTF is wrong with OKLAHOMA.......(Gods Country)



What's wrong with OKLAHOMA?

#1  IPMC lives there
#2  After #1, does anything else really matter?
#3  See #1
#4  How stupid are you?  Did you read #1?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What's wrong with OKLAHOMA?
> 
> #1  IPMC lives there
> ...




it's like this......

#1 Its gun friendly
#2 You can carry concealed
#3 titty bars
#4 see #3
#5 It aint California.........


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2003)

#6 - home of Steve Largent


----------



## irontime (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't see a Canadian spot up there?  Might be a wise choice since a hell of a lot of people on this board are from Canada


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> it's like this......
> 
> #1 Its gun friendly
> ...



Hmmmm..............I might just have to re-think that Oklahoma place.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I don't see a Canadian spot up there?  Might be a wise choice since a hell of a lot of people on this board are from Canada



What are you, stupid?  Who the hell do you think we're trying to get AWAY from?


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I choose NV bc/ I've never been there.  

Been to Puerto Rico
Australia's too far (But would've loved too!)
and I live in Florida!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I choose NV bc/ I've never been there.



And I'll be there in three months.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2003)

Puerto Rico for hoes??    I'm assuming MJ that you wouldn't be bringing your wife ...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Why don't we all just meet in Cancun on a given date?



Hey, that works for me, my sister lives there, a free place to stay.


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> And I'll be there in three months.




Remember, the 1 Test is *NOT* used to have sex with the hoes at the BUNNY RANCH!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Puerto Rico for hoes??    I'm assuming MJ that you wouldn't be bringing your wife ...



Hey, dont confuse my wife with yours, MRss Ex- lap dancer, lol

Besides, Naturaltan... 

Whats mine is mine, 
and whats urs is mine,


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What are you, stupid?  Who the hell do you think we're trying to get AWAY from?



I am afraid, I agree


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey, I see Vegas getting the most votes, I am down for that option

and please somebody tell me who voted for Purte Rico.

Cronno, ???? LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Whats mine is mine,
> *and whats urs is mine, *





I won't confuse the two ...


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> I won't confuse the two ...



I am talking about ur wife, and U are laughing.. 

tell u what, lets get back to the main topic, 

which location do you think Mrs Natura would pick..?? Oh wait a minute , its not up there


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Hey, dont confuse my wife with yours, MRss Ex- lap dancer, lol



you keep bringing that up ... is there something I don't know?


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeup.. I helped pay some of your house bills..

What can i say, I am addicted to Strippers, lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Yeup.. I helped pay some of your house bills..
> 
> What can i say, I am addicted to Strippers, lol



only in her dreams is she a stripper!    ... well, mine too!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> only in her dreams is she a stripper!    ... well, mine too!




  


Now, get back to the main topic


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2003)

we'll go to where there are the most ladies!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

Florida  3 25.00% 
Las Vegas  7 58.33% 
Australia - Yeah right, LOL  1 8.33% 
Purte Rico, from what I hear, Hoes right and left  1 8.33% 


Hey! Where's Dalzell? 
Y'all can all come over to Da Mayor's Pad....we'll barbeque an Opossum or somethin'


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

Vegas baby.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we'll go to where there are the most ladies!



Natura - DM, 

I say Vegas, 

what do you think???

DM/Albob, Considering the large scale of prostitution in Vegas, and the pimping possibilities

It might not be a bad idea to Fly IT across the border (if they let him in) incase we run a little low in cash


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_Considering the large scale of prostitution in Vegas



 Prostitution is illegal in Clark County.  (The Bunny Ranch and other "houses" are North of the city.   )


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

Can't afford Vegas right now... 
Although I must agree that flying (or otherwise shipping) IT across the border doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Prostitution is illegal in Clark County.  (The Bunny Ranch and other "houses" are North of the city.   )



I prefer the Bunny Ranch anyway

what about shipping "IT" priority " maybe lable it  " Endangered Animal, handle with care"
  

DM, it does not have to be any time soon, I am just hoping we can compromise on something that works for the majority of us


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> DM, it does not have to be any time soon, I am just hoping we can compromise on something that works for the majority of us


 Can we wait until my son gets that scholarship?


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

I dont know, "IT" been in the canadian college education system for "10" years now.  

Ur son is not going to school in Canada, is he??


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> WTF is wrong with OKLAHOMA.......(Gods Country)



Yeah, the 
Lab Rat State


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, the
> Lab Rat State



What can I say.........they gotta do the test somewhere.  

I was wondering why my brother has three eyes..........

And my dick is abnormally long..........


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> What can I say.........they gotta do the test somewhere.
> 
> I was wondering why my brother has three eyes..........
> ...



Well, Your wife told me, that when the Only dick she can do with is your needle pecker... (I cannot fly to Oklahoma everyday, lol)

then length is all she can hope for


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Well, Your wife told me, that when the Only dick she can do with is your needle pecker... (I cannot fly to Oklahoma everyday, lol)
> 
> then length is all she can hope for



Thats why I fold it three time before I stick it in............


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

heading towards gayville.......


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> heading towards gayville.......



just since you started posting.........


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey, I'm not the...aw nevermind.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2003)

NEVERMIND SHE VOTED FLORIDA


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Hey, I'm not the...aw nevermind.



DM.. Thats Ok, I will finish it,

IP

Yeah, U got to fold that little pecker about three or four time to get any size out of the thing


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

That was the whole point brain child..............Do you need me to draw you a fuckin map?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2003)

its true though, puerto rico does have fine women _everywhere_

... and suddenly the polls favor PR


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> That was the whole point brain child..............Do you need me to draw you a fuckin map?



My bad..

So far we have learned that you have a little pecker, that needs to be folded to get any use out of it..


No arguing over here...


----------



## Rusty (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> My bad..
> 
> So far we have learned that you have a little pecker, that needs to be folded to get any use out of it..
> ...



But you wife likes it just fine........


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> But you wife likes it just fine........



I think she is just mad at me....

I have been traveling to Oklahoma a lot lately. Hell, I even helped pay some of your house bills.

Come on Rusty, how do you think she managed to deposit all that money into the account???


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2003)

I LOVE TANYA!~~!!!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2003)

IM A GOOD BOYFRIEND I DONT SAY BAD ABOUT HER IM GOOD YES!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> NEVERMIND SHE VOTED FLORIDA



Shut the fuck up you pussy... dont think i didnt see what u said before u edited that!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> Shut the fuck up you pussy... dont think i didnt see what u said before u edited that!




  

Oh yeah, before I forget..

Welcome..


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

You're in trouble now,  Junior. Don't you know how to treat a woman? You should be ashamed of yourself. Bastard!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_Don't you know how to treat a woman?



WOMAN?  I thought he was talking to Titanya.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> You're in trouble now,  Junior. Don't you know how to treat a woman? You should be ashamed of yourself. Bastard!




  

Yeah, "TIT"

Come here and let MJ treat you right

My specialty is Bitches in Heat...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> Shut the fuck up you pussy... dont think i didnt see what u said before u edited that!



¡Tales palabras duras de tal una mujer hermosa! 

Oh, and in case you haven't figured it out yet....

El sr. MJ es un chico pequeño ignorante con un pene pequeño.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> ¡Tales palabras duras de tal una mujer hermosa!
> 
> Oh, and in case you haven't figured it out yet....
> ...



gracias! Damayor.  .. pero que se creen estos pendejos 
lo de la estatura del pene de MJ ya se sabia   no se preocupe... yo soy una chica brava.. no me ofendo facilmente 
 y usted donde apredio el espanol?


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, "TIT"
> ...



every night is bitch in heat night for u MJ... thats why u go walking around on the street humping peoples legs all the time


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> WOMAN?  I thought he was talking to Titanya.



glad u realized it u dirty old fag! So as upset as that makes u those "i love you" comments weren't aimed in ur direction


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

U need to stop coming by every night then

and hey now, whats up with the foreign shit,


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

J'aime les Prostituées


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> J'aime les Prostituées



course u do... its the only way u can get laid....  i bet u have to pay them millions of dollars in order to get one to even consider sleeping with u


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> J'aime les Prostituées



I knew it! I knew it! You're a frickin' Frenchman! That explains the arrogant, rude, overly-horney dog, attitude! HA!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

yeah i hear french guys have small cox


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> course u do... its the only way u can get laid....  i bet u have to pay them millions of dollars in order to get one to even consider sleeping with u



I pay nothing.. Just pull out the thick schlong..

Shit, it worked on u


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> I pay nothing.. Just pull out the thick schlong..
> 
> Shit, it worked on u



I'm sorry... have we met?


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I knew it! I knew it! You're a frickin' Frenchman! That explains the arrogant, rude, overly-horney dog, attitude! HA!



I am horny with my schlong.. dont be jealous, shit stay away

arrogant.. rude..

nice compliment...
 

French.. Nope.... funny though


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> I'm sorry... have we met?



i dont know..

U keep mentioning my name every other post..

must be MJ Fetish..  

With a Pussy like Cronno, and a name like "TIT"


I dont blame you young one..


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2003)

Again, you have sunken into the mire.....impressive.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> I'm sorry... have we met?



yeah i didnt think we had


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2003)

'Vegas would be nice....beaches of Miami would be nice too...
hard choice..


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2003)

yes back to the topic at hand, since I'm the only _straight_ poster here then I get to vote twice, Florida is the best choice!


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2003)

Hmmmm.....I see Japan wasn`t listen either


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hmmmm.....I see Japan wasn`t listen either



WTF.. what are going to do in JAPAN Bro..

Chase Cats.....
 


BTW.. I would not mind one of those little tight japanese chicks.. U can really get creative with this kind of size


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> WTF.. what are going to do in JAPAN Bro..
> 
> Chase Cats.....




No, we would just eat them.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> yes back to the topic at hand, since I'm the only _straight_ poster here then I get to vote twice, Florida is the best choice!



Careful there, Junior....We saw your pics. 
Besides, you're the one with the Homosexual Jester with Frog avatar.


Oh, by the way, the Florida vote was a nice touch.....ass kisser.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Careful there, Junior....We saw your pics.
> Besides, you're the one with the Homosexual Jester with Frog avatar.
> 
> ...



I am afraid, Cronno looks a little Fruity


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 26, 2003)

PRINCE.. Where are you?? I have yet to see your opinion,

Lame ASS Boss


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 26, 2003)

We MUST go to where all the hoe's are! I need to work on my backyard!


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

No one mentioned the great state of Texas or AZ??


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 26, 2003)

TX - U will have to that this one up with Albob


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

Is he from there??


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 26, 2003)

damayor damayor... don't forget, I live in South Carolina too, u can't be too far of a drive away


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah, I know...30 miles from the Northern border...whatever the hell that means.
Drive on Junior...I've seen you pics. Oh, and bring Titanya so the visit will be worth my while.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yeah, I know...30 miles from the Northern border...whatever the hell that means.
> Drive on Junior...I've seen you pics. Oh, and bring Titanya so the visit will be worth my while.



Hell, Bring "TIT". I might have to just make a drive there.

I think I am about 11 hours away


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 26, 2003)

i can't believe I allow yall to talk about my girlfriend the way a lot of you do.  But I figure she stands up for herself well enough so all is good.



















Plus its so much fun seeing a_little girl_ take you all down


























































by the way, by _little girl_ I *am* of course talking about damayor


































Tanya does a good job of it herself as well


----------



## TxChick (Mar 26, 2003)

Oklahoma....too many toll roads....it'll cost you $20 in tolls one way to get to the titty bars 

Texas....LOTS to do here.  A whole 'nother country 

Las Vegas....fun and cheap flights.

I'm not going to vote, because I plan on going to Georgia in the summer to visit some military friends and if the protesting calms down in Germany against Americans...I'm going there too.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey.......................what about the Carolina beaches???
No toll roads and lots of tit bars! (Carolina girls.............best in the world!)


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

Boy, you guys are all gun ho' for the titty bars!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey.......................what about the Carolina beaches???
> No toll roads and lots of tit bars! (Carolina girls.............best in the world!)



Did u say something about "lots of tit bars"

U have my attention now


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey.......................what about the Carolina beaches???
> No toll roads and lots of tit bars! (Carolina girls.............best in the world!)



Oh yeah.....you forgot to mention that most of them are from out of state.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

Hope so...I like my women to have a full set of teeth!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Boy, you guys are all gun ho' for the titty bars!



   A vacation that is planned around seeing titties - hell yeah.  Except we prefer the whole nude thing ... 

Although, we don't need to spend a fortune to see titties.  We see enough of them every week right here at home.


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hope so...I like my women to have a full set of teeth!


 

Is that the only requirements?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 27, 2003)

the following are the requirements for a NT vacation:
warm weather
naked ladies
beaches
naked ladies
a great party
naked ladies


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Is that the only requirements?


it's a start....
realize..it HAS been a while....standards drop......I'd even look at teh women IT goes after....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 27, 2003)

hey hey ... IT's current lady is  - she even passed Mrs. NTs high standards.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

A little green monster that jumps up-n-down?


IT's got a hot GF??? 
psst..she got friends??


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the following are the requirements for a NT vacation:
> warm weather
> naked ladies
> ...





Burner, you better tag along with NT on vacation...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

No doubt! Hang on, I'll get my water wings.....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 27, 2003)

the best part is that the Mrs. finds the _hot_ spots, so you know the ladies are ..... hot ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Burner, you better tag along with NT on vacation...




uh, that my dear..is a given!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

Damn! Where did I put those flippers!.....


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> you better tag along with NT on vacation...




I will tage along/behind/in Mrs NT anytime of the day...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i can't believe I allow yall to talk about my girlfriend the way a lot of you do.  But I figure she stands up for herself well enough



Yeah, you should probably let her take care of herself.  If you started trying to help her out she'd be sunk in a minute.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey Vegas is winning...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

I guess it will just be me and the Kangaroos.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I guess it will just be me and the Kangaroos.



Those poor kangaroos.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Those poor kangaroos.


they're gonna get violated....


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

No Worries mates, I think Kuso took care of that before he left.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

Kuso..what a guy! Always thinking of others...even other species...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

So I guess that just leave you with the Koala bears?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

Hmm....Well, they're fuzzy...........maybe after a few cold ones.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Hmm....Well, they're fuzzy...........maybe after a few cold ones.



hmm...fuzzy...hey...Albobs..fuzzy..
ALBOB, R U N ! ! !


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

OH FUQ!!!!  I'm outta here.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

...and I almost forgot how to paste a pic....


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...and I almost forgot how to paste a pic....



I wish you had.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

Y'know, AlBob, a little work on those abs and you'd be...one big, f'ugly s.o.b.!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

don't worry, alfuzzy...when I get my 'before' photos taken..and they aren't pretty...you will have mucho ammo...


----------



## david (Mar 27, 2003)

And you have to be big as a monster


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Y'know, AlBob, a little work on those abs and you'd be...one big, f'ugly s.o.b.!



Already there, why bother with the abs?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And you have to be big as a monter


about as big as a gremlin!

mogwi! Bright lights!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 27, 2003)

Be careful, I've eaten after midnight.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

ahh hell, I do not think they make a microwave big enough to accomodate you!


----------



## david (Mar 28, 2003)

hey you two clowns!  Albob and Burner.... how did we send the $$$.  Priority/regular... by horse by turtle???


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 28, 2003)

Well, the land of legal prostitution won

Who the fuck voted for Australia??


----------



## david (Mar 28, 2003)

OK, Clown1, (Burner) I got your moolah!

How about Clown2?  When did we send it???


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> hey you two clowns!  Albob and Burner.... how did we send the $$$.  Priority/regular... by horse by turtle???



Certified U.S. snail mail on March 24th.


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

I noticed!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 31, 2003)

Are we doing this shit or not


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

doing what??


----------



## firestorm (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> A gathering??  I don't want to meet any of you assholes.    (j/k)
> 
> I'll be in Florida in October.  That works best for me.
> ...


\

Vermont you say?  Keep me posted on that one Baboon.  Maybe my wife will let me go ride with you.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

ride what?


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

A bike!  What did you think he was going to ride!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> A bike!



Relax Burner, the bikes they ride don't have motors.


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

Therefore, you won't be scared  :shaking:


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Relax Burner, the bikes they ride don't have motors.


no motors...you mean...pedals?
 
how archaic!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

..Im thinking beach side...with palm trees would be a better scene than a desert landscape...


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

Or maybe your just thinking of Beach=Beatch-bitch!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..Im thinking beach side...with palm trees



Don't worry, they've got that in Vegas.


----------



## Dero (Apr 2, 2003)

Yup,poolside with many Bitches!!!
Ha,ha...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2003)

I wanna go to Vegas NOW, I love it there!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> So I guess that just leave you with the Koala bears?


They're not bears you old git.  friken americans...  

I knew i shoulda voted earlier. Come over here ya slackers. Everyone can crash out in me shed 

If you did this October next year i'll be there fer sure!!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> They're not bears you old git.  friken americans...
> 
> I knew i shoulda voted earlier. Come over here ya slackers. Everyone can crash out in me shed
> ...



Koala Bears are not bears???    You have a point but why do we call them that?

But their so cute like baby cubs!


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yoiu have a point but why do we call them that?



Lack of education perhaps?  

WE don`t call them that at all


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_WE don`t call them that at all



Really?    Seriously, I thought that was their name.  So I guess they're just Koalas?


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

Just Koalas


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Just Koalas



So, what do you do for bears?


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

Um.....we don`t have any bears in Oz ....just a shit load of Kangaroos


----------



## Dero (Apr 3, 2003)

Right and we all know what you do to those kangoroos...


"Put another roo on da barby Hollie..."
Do they taste like chicken???


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Do they taste like chicken???



No, they taste like bear.


----------



## Dero (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> No, they taste like bear.


Which one???Polar,Kodiac,Black????
 
Smartass!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Koala Bears are not bears???



They're Marsupials......


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> They're Marsupials......



Soup?  They taste like Bear soup?  I've never had Bear soup.


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

You guys don't eat those things do you??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You guys don't eat those things do you??


 No Dave, but the little bastards have VD!! Yes vanarial disease.....

Kangaroo is very nice meat, a little gamie but nice.

As far as bears we have the drop bear......


----------



## Dero (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No Dave, but the little bastards have VD!! Yes vanarial disease.....
> 
> Kangaroo is very nice meat, a little gamie but nice.
> ...


OK,I'll go for it...
What's a drop bear?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

The koala gets it's name from an ancient Aboriginal word meaning "no drink" because it receives over 90% of it's hydration from the Eucalyptus leaves (also known as gum leaves) it eats, and only drinks when ill or times when there is not enough moisture in the leaves. ie during droughts etc. Disease is part of the natural history of the koala. There are 4 common koala diseases caused by the chlamydia organism: conjunctivitis which can cause blindness, pneumonia, urinary tract infections and reproductive tract infections, which can cause female infertility. The symptoms of chlamydia manifest as sore eyes, chest infections, and "wet bottom" or "dirty tail". Different strains of chlamydia bacteria are thought to cause these diseases. In 1995, scientists isolated two strains called chlamydia pecorum and chlamydia pneumoniae.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OK,I'll go for it...
> What's a drop bear?


 a sex position


----------



## Dero (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> a sex position


I knew I was stepping into a trap


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

thats ok mate, someone had to ask


----------



## Dero (Apr 3, 2003)

I know...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No Dave, but the little bastards have VD!! Yes vanarial disease.....



Poor Kuso.  Those shots working yet buddy?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Poor Kuso.  Those shots working yet buddy?


----------



## Dero (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Poor Kuso.  Those shots working yet buddy?


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww... those poor little animals!  No wonder they look depressed and tired.....  or am I wrong?


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Awwwww... those poor little animals!  No wonder they look depressed and tired.....  or am I wrong?




Some believe it is not tired, but drunk! As they recieve 90% of their hydration from gum leaves, and gum leaves have a very high alcohol content


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh, well then, that a different story!  I still feel bad that those Koala's get those diseases!  Life in misery must suck!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Some believe it is not tired, but drunk! As they recieve 90% of their hydration from gum leaves, and gum leaves have a very high alcohol content


I thought it was more of a narcotic effect??


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally postedhe by Rissole *_
> I thought it was more of a narcotic effect??



Either way....they still get to spend most of their life "under the influence" how can you feel sorry for them?


----------



## Duncan (Apr 3, 2003)

I would to love to be involved with this somehow, no matter where, i get buddy plane passes


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I know...



Dero.. where do u find this shit.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

*Well i did vote Vegas, but since i have read through 2 pages of this thread and there are no other women going....I am not heading over to this sausage party. * 

I would be in for sure if everyone else is going. Vegas is close and cheap for me. October sounds good to me. 

Hey where did Leslie go?


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *
> 
> Hey where did Leslie go? *


*

Shhhhhhhh!

Shit, now people are going to wonder and I`ll have to let her out from my basement  

** disreguard any post that I mentioned living in an apartment  *


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Well i did vote Vegas, but since i have read through 2 pages of this thread and there are no other women going....I am not heading over to this sausage party. *
> 
> I would be in for sure if everyone else is going. Vegas is close and cheap for me. October sounds good to me.
> ...



How is Vegas close to where you are??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

Well it is closer than Australia.

And it only costs $190 for airfare and hotel to Vegas from Winnipeg in October. Beat that.

P.S 
Shut it Dave. Hehehe.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

No seriously, where did she go Kuso?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2003)

J'Bo ... one day posted a thread saying she's moving on and to say thank you to all for the help ... and then she was gone. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13586&highlight=goodbye


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well it is closer than Australia.
> 
> And it only costs $190 for airfare and hotel to Vegas from Winnipeg in October. Beat that.
> ...



The other option was partyland Florida!  

PS.  I did NOT see that!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

I am always in for Florida. Its just as cheap and has more beaches. I will most likely be heading down there in january anyways. For my b.day.


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

That's like next year!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

I know. Well only 9 monthes.


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Relax!  I swear I'll either be visiting there or in Toronto!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

Toronto? You have a serious geography problem my friend. It is Edmonton. YOU THINK YOUR GOING TO COME? That would be awesome. I could use some support cause its going to be hard not competing in my home town.


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

What I meant to say was that I will either be going to your area or Toronto to visit fne young canadian people


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey.. Can you two Love Dolls take this affair somewhere more private...????

and stay on the topic


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Listen to you.............


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes. I am listening


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Hey.. Can you two Love Dolls take this affair somewhere more private...????



Screw that, get down to it so we can all enjoy.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Screw that, get down to it so we can all enjoy.



Oh hell no..

who the hell is this


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_who the hell is this



Who the hell is who?


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

YOU


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Screw that, get down to it so we can all enjoy.



ALBOB that I know would never say that
 

Did u eat him or something ? U FATFUCK


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> ALBOB that I know would never say that



Think about it, david and J'Bo get down and dirty right here in front of us, it's like prono on-line without having to use your credit card.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh boy.. I cannot believe what I am reading


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

What the heck are you two talkin about?

Warped minds i tell you. 

D= Fine then, dont come support me at my show.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 4, 2003)

I dont know what he is talking about..

ALbob started drinking in the morning again

where will ur show be


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 4, 2003)

My show is in Edmonton on May 24th. There is a Pro Card up for grabs.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

so...Florida it is....
good!


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

check you out!  What's up Burner?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

trying to keep up w' crash..that friggin post whore!
'bout you?


----------



## bullet 29 (Jun 22, 2005)

Vegas 4 sure, is poll done?? 
Date??


----------

